# Head of US marine force in Darwin stood down for drink-driving on nightclub strip



## digrar (Oct 7, 2018)

Head of US marine force in Darwin stood down for drink-driving on nightclub strip



> *Head of US marine force in Darwin stood down for drink-driving on nightclub strip*
> 
> By Jacqueline Breen
> Updated 38 minutes ago
> ...



So he'll be pretty much fucked from this point on?


----------



## AWP (Oct 8, 2018)

> *He had been at Shenanigans Restaurant and Bar*...
> 
> He then emailed superiors at 6:33am and they called him at 7:47am to relieve him of his command, the court heard.



1. Um, here's your sign? "What happened Colonel?" SHENANIGANS!
2. 1 hour and 14 minutes...the only way to lose you job faster is to be an NFL coach after the last game. Kudos to the USMC's HR program. If he were a ship's skipper it would take a few days to lose the job, you know?


----------



## Teufel (Oct 8, 2018)

digrar said:


> Head of US marine force in Darwin stood down for drink-driving on nightclub strip
> 
> 
> 
> So he'll be pretty much fucked from this point on?


Not really. Don’t get me wrong, the Marine Corps won’t let him pass ‘Go’ again but they will probably let him retire quietly without any further punitive measures.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 8, 2018)

Shoulda had a snag and a roo sanger instead of on the piss spewing chunder on the booze bus, eh, mate?


----------



## Teufel (Oct 8, 2018)

An alcohol incident, sexual misconduct, or a toxic command climate can effortlessly cut down the tallest trees.


----------



## Devildoc (Oct 8, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> Shoulda had a snag and a roo sanger instead of on the piss spewing chunder on the booze bus, eh, mate?



What in _the_ hell are you saying?  Talk English, man.


----------



## DC (Oct 8, 2018)




----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 8, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> Shoulda had a snag and a roo sanger instead of on the piss spewing chunder on the booze bus, eh, mate?


Somebody was posting while birthday-ing!


----------



## ThunderHorse (Oct 8, 2018)

It's Darwin, don't you have to be a functional drunk just to live there?


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 8, 2018)

I don't understand the terminology.



> "Colonel James Schnelle, 48, appeared in Darwin Local Court on Monday morning, charged with *medium-range drink-driving*."



I "drink drive" (vs. "drunk drive") almost every time I go out to eat.  And medium-range?  Shouldn't you have to be in the high range to get arrested?  

Or are these degrees of drunkenness, like "low-medium-and really-really-drunk" or something?


----------



## Gunz (Oct 8, 2018)

Yes, sir, I believe the legal term is "Shitfaced."


----------



## MikeDelta (Oct 8, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> Yes, sir, I believe the legal term is "Shitfaced."



Medium effective range shitfaced, is roughly 1/2 a click short of Area effective totally shitfaced range.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 8, 2018)

edit


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 8, 2018)

Everyone back on track please.


----------



## digrar (Oct 8, 2018)

Marauder06 said:


> I don't understand the terminology.
> 
> I "drink drive" (vs. "drunk drive") almost every time I go out to eat.  And medium-range?  Shouldn't you have to be in the high range to get arrested?
> 
> Or are these degrees of drunkenness, like "low-medium-and really-really-drunk" or something?



We don't have a distinction, drink driving is drink driving. Medium range puts him at .08 to .149 BAC. We're getting in the shit over .05. At .08 to .149 you probably know you shouldn't be driving, at .05 -.06 you're probably feeling pretty unlucky if you get picked up.

I'd assume Ocoka was at about .15 when he attempted that dodgy Australian accent up there^^.


----------



## CQB (Oct 9, 2018)

Fuck me, at 3.4 Km, the cunt could have walked to Larrakeyah. (BARNKKK...thanks for playing).


----------



## Lake Shore: 354 (Oct 10, 2018)

I think its good that he's being reprimanded for his actions. As well as being the person that leads you, officers are suppose to set the highest of standards to the men and women their in charge of; I mean why else would the Marine Corp promote him if they didnt see him as responsible and held "their core values" to the best of heart.


----------



## DC (Oct 10, 2018)

Lake Shore: 354 said:


> I think its good that he's being reprimanded for his actions. As well as being the person that leads you, officers are suppose to set the highest of standards to the men and women their in charge of; I mean why else would the Marine Corp promote him if they didnt see him as responsible and held "their core values" to the best of heart.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 11, 2018)

Teufel said:


> Not really. Don’t get me wrong, the Marine Corps won’t let him pass ‘Go’ again but they will probably let him retire quietly without any further punitive measures.



Yet, how many enlisted/NCO's careers did he kill in his time? 

Fucking hate the double standards...


----------



## Lake Shore: 354 (Oct 11, 2018)

That is true; but shouldn't we hold the people in charge of us to higher standard then a regular private of the corp. His actions speak louder then any NCO and Private because of his Grade and position. Thats all i have to say on the matte.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 11, 2018)

They should absolutely be held to a higher standard, the problem is that they never are. There ain't nobody making that Col go clean the fucking motor pool while he waits for his discharge... He is probably riding a desk somewhere, where he fucks off at noon for golf with his buddies, saying, well I guess I'll retire and start my contracting "advisory" career a little early.


----------



## MikeDelta (Oct 11, 2018)

It’s sad to see someone make a career ending or negative career altering move. A major, whose name I will leave out of this post took a contractor  secretary out on a romantic drive and park. Unfortunately on this drive they did not notice the white engineering tape surrounding the mined area that they had accidentally entered. The major lost his leg and the secretary ended up with shrapnel in her face. From what I gather this particular major was tabbed and a combat vet. When I discovered this I was only 19 years old at the time and I remember thinking what a waste this was. It’s too bad that this officer couldn’t exercise responsibility of hiring an Uber, or private limousine driver, something.  A very simple solution. Many people were counting on him and he let himself and them down. Very unfortunate


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 11, 2018)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Yet, how many enlisted/NCO's careers did he kill in his time?
> 
> Fucking hate the double standards...



How many Senior enlisted are allowed to retire in lieu of?
He essentially got an Art 15, which we both know is a career killer.
He has 20 plus, so he's retiring.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Oct 11, 2018)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> They should absolutely be held to a higher standard, the problem is that they never are. There ain't nobody making that Col go clean the fucking motor pool while he waits for his discharge... He is probably riding a desk somewhere, where he fucks off at noon for golf with his buddies, saying, well I guess I'll retire and start my contracting "advisory" career a little early.


In the age of Zero tolerance I saw a SFC get three DUIs in a three year period before they booted him.  Removed from a RECCE PLT, assigned to BDE Staff on an easy gig...second DUI, re-assigned to something easier on the BDE staff, and then got a third one when they finally forcefully separated him.  They were going to let him retire.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 11, 2018)

ThunderHorse said:


> In the age of Zero tolerance I saw a SFC get three DUIs in a three year period before they booted him.  Removed from a RECCE PLT, assigned to BDE Staff on an easy gig...second DUI, re-assigned to something easier on the BDE staff, and then got a third one when they finally forcefully separated him.  They were going to let him retire.



I've never seen that, normally it was an auto boot for SrNCO.


DA SWO said:


> How many Senior enlisted are allowed to retire in lieu of?
> He essentially got an Art 15, which we both know is a career killer.
> He has 20 plus, so he's retiring.



I wasn't saying he shouldn't get to retire. Just that dude ain't out in the motor pool being treated like the biggest POS to wear a uniform.


----------



## Teufel (Oct 11, 2018)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> I've never seen that, normally it was an auto boot for SrNCO.
> 
> 
> I wasn't saying he shouldn't get to retire. Just that dude ain't out in the motor pool being treated like the biggest POS to wear a uniform.



I have never seen anyone get booted for a DUI. Denied reenlistment or promotion? Sure. I’ve known a number of terminal SSgts bide their time to 20. 

No one is sending the commanding officer, or a SNCO, out to clean the motor pool and other extra duty punishments. A friend of mine is a MSgt with a DUI in grade. No one NJPed him (Article 15) or sent him to “clean the motor pool”. He received a career ending adverse fitness report and that’s it. It’s the military. Rank has its privileges.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 11, 2018)

Teufel said:


> ~snip~
> 
> Rank has its privileges.




That is my point, it's a double standard...


----------



## Lake Shore: 354 (Oct 11, 2018)

Uhh... no, rank does not has its privilege, Good character and position give's you extra privilege. Plus money and education and usually that the one that gets people like this off Scott free.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 11, 2018)

Lake Shore: 354 said:


> Uhh... no, rank does not has its privilege, Good character and position give's you extra privilege. Plus money and education and usually that the one that gets people like this off Scott free.


@Lake Shore: 354

You are 16 and have no experienced opinion on this topic.  Stay in your lane and do not respond in this thread  again please.


----------



## Teufel (Oct 11, 2018)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> That is my point, it's a double standard...



That’s nothing new. The military has always maintained a tiered standard for officers, SNCOs, NCOs, and non-NCOs.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 12, 2018)

Teufel said:


> That’s nothing new. The military has always maintained a tiered standard for officers, SNCOs, NCOs, and non-NCOs.
> View attachment 24469



And you think it should be that way?


----------



## DC (Oct 12, 2018)

Well alcohol and me had a long relationship. Regardless you are responsible for your actions. To remain accountable I quit. But thats me. Some hot summer days the urge for an ice cold IPA is tempting🍻🤔Cheers


----------



## Teufel (Oct 12, 2018)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> And you think it should be that way?


I think everyone should be accountable to the same standard but you shouldn’t punish a career servicemember or senior leader the same way you punish someone on their first enlistment.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 12, 2018)

Teufel said:


> I think everyone should be accountable to the same standard but you shouldn’t punish a career servicemember or senior leader the same way you punish someone on their first enlistment.



I guess my overall issue, is I've seen alot of guys burn for dui and pissing hot. I'm not saying either are acceptable, however, I find it a bit of hypocrisy that they will grind a jr service member, possibly chapter them out. Mean while Sr Service members will get to skate on some of that "grind". I respect the rank and length of service, but fucking up is fucking up. I don't think a DUI should be a career killer for any rank, but it become pretty hard to justify burning a Joe, and letting a sr skate by, especially when that sr has probably grinded a Jr for the same thing. 

I've seen tons of dui officers, NCO's and enlisted. I fucked up myself, I got a second chance (yes I went from a lead instructor to a motor pool bitch for 3 months, lost a stripe), and I was never going to be eligible for E7. I'm not sure I agree on that, but that's the way it was, and I had nobody to blame but myself. However, If thats the way its going to be, then it should be that way for Sr Service members. Bust them back down, punish them and that's not just being allowed to retire, etc. In a nutshell, a standard should be a standard, and nobody should get a pass.

My $.02


----------



## Devildoc (Oct 12, 2018)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> I guess my overall issue, is I've seen alot of guys burn for dui and pissing hot. I'm not saying either are acceptable, however, I find it a bit of hypocrisy that they will grind a jr service member, possibly chapter them out. Mean while Sr Service members will get to skate on some of that "grind". I respect the rank and length of service, but fucking up is fucking up. I don't think a DUI should be a career killer for any rank, but it become pretty hard to justify burning a Joe, and letting a sr skate by, especially when that sr has probably grinded a Jr for the same thing.
> 
> I've seen tons of dui officers, NCO's and enlisted. *I fucked up myself, I got a second chance* (yes I went from a lead instructor to a motor pool bitch for 3 months, lost a stripe), and I was never going to be eligible for E7. I'm not sure I agree on that, but that's the way it was, and I had nobody to blame but myself. However, If thats the way its going to be, then it should be that way for Sr Service members. Bust them back down, punish them and that's not just being allowed to retire, etc. In a nutshell, a standard should be a standard, and nobody should get a pass.
> 
> My $.02



Same here.  The Man took pity on my and my Article 15 wasn't nearly as bad as it could have been.


----------



## Teufel (Oct 12, 2018)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> I guess my overall issue, is I've seen alot of guys burn for dui and pissing hot. I'm not saying either are acceptable, however, I find it a bit of hypocrisy that they will grind a jr service member, possibly chapter them out. Mean while Sr Service members will get to skate on some of that "grind". I respect the rank and length of service, but fucking up is fucking up. I don't think a DUI should be a career killer for any rank, but it become pretty hard to justify burning a Joe, and letting a sr skate by, especially when that sr has probably grinded a Jr for the same thing.
> 
> I've seen tons of dui officers, NCO's and enlisted. I fucked up myself, I got a second chance (yes I went from a lead instructor to a motor pool bitch for 3 months, lost a stripe), and I was never going to be eligible for E7. I'm not sure I agree on that, but that's the way it was, and I had nobody to blame but myself. However, If thats the way its going to be, then it should be that way for Sr Service members. Bust them back down, punish them and that's not just being allowed to retire, etc. In a nutshell, a standard should be a standard, and nobody should get a pass.
> 
> My $.02


I can only speak to my experience and service but a DUI will kill almost any Marine’s career regardless of rank. I wrote an article on a Marine who narrrowly avoided separation over his two DUIs: Wasting the Warrior Culture: The Story of Frank • The Havok Journal


----------



## MikeDelta (Oct 12, 2018)

Teufel said:


> I can only speak to my experience and service but a DUI will kill almost any Marine’s career regardless of rank. I wrote an article on a Marine who narrrowly avoided separation over his two DUIs: Wasting the Warrior Culture: The Story of Frank • The Havok Journal



Excellent read, so true. It seems like the days of the saying ‘You’re not a Marine till you get office hours’ is long gone...not that office hours really compare to Articles, but you know what I mean.


----------



## Teufel (Oct 12, 2018)

MikeDelta said:


> Excellent read, so true. It seems like the days of the saying ‘You’re not a Marine till you get office hours’ is long gone...not that office hours really compare to Articles, but you know what I meangetttijg .


I wrote that article when he was getting forced out for service limitations as a terminal sergeant. He’s now a SSgt and recon platoon sergeant.


----------



## MikeDelta (Oct 12, 2018)

Teufel said:


> I wrote that article when he was getting forced out for service limitations as a terminal sergeant. He’s now a SSgt and recon platoon sergeant.[/QUOTE
> 
> Story just got a whole bunch better. Good for him, he's right where he belongs.


----------



## DC (Oct 13, 2018)

@Teufel Hooyah


----------



## Gunz (Oct 24, 2018)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> And you think it should be that way?



Your complaint about double standards in the military is like complaining that it's not a democracy...or that there's no air on the moon. Officers "cleaning the motor pool" would denigrate the respect and dignity of the rank itself and jeopardize discipline. For those reasons there has to be a double standard.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 24, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> Your complaint about double standards in the military is like complaining that it's not a democracy...or that there's no air on the moon. Officers "cleaning the motor pool" would denigrate the respect and dignity of the rank itself and jeopardize discipline. For those reasons there has to be a double standard.



I couldn't disagree with you more,  the respect that comes along with the rank is forever lost when you fuck up and get a light punishment. Now obviously I'm talking about adverse actions. Officers and SRNCO should never get a pass or light punishment because that is what degrades respect and dignity of the rank and will absolutely destroy discipline.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 24, 2018)

There are sound reasons why the things you'd like to see as punishment for officers--cleaning the shitters or breaking rocks or whatever--will never happen.

It's not my opinion, it's the way things are and the way they will remain. When you signed on that dotted line, who told you the military had to be fair and equitable?

I know where you're coming from, Joe, but as an experienced NCO you know full well how the system works. Officers do not get punished for the amusement of the rank and file. They do not clean heads or scrub pots in the galley. The disciplinary measures taken against them are not conducted in front of the entire battalion...

...Because doing so would denigrate the dignity and authority of the entire  rank and erode discipline. Officers cannot be humiliated in front of their men.

(Although I've known one or two Jr officers who managed to humiliate themselves without any outside help).


----------



## digrar (Oct 24, 2018)

You don't discipline a 40 year old man like you do a 19 year old scrote. Killing a 40 year career at the 20-25 year mark is a significantly heavier punishment than a bit of time painting rocks and chipping weeds.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 24, 2018)

This thread is getting way off track.  If someone wants to make a thread about Enlisted punishments vs. Officer punishments, cool. 
Actually this thread has pretty much run its course.

Locked.


----------

